# Favourite Mendelssohn Symphony



## Aramis

We had a lot of "favourite symphony by..." threads considering the late romantic symphonists like Bruckner. Since I really dislike them I would like to add some balance here. Mendelssohn isn't considered as a great symphonist like Beethoven or Brahms but I think he deserves a thread no less than Bruckner or Sibelius.

My vote goes to No. 1 and No. 4. The first one includes amazing menuetto. No. 4 was written when Mendelssohn was really happy man and you can hear it there - it's very positive and inspiring piece of music.


----------



## Mirror Image

For me, it's a three way tie between "Scottish," "Hymn of Praise," and "Reformation," but the "Scottish" really makes me feel good and has some beautiful melodies and harmonies, so I picked it.


----------



## Sid James

I've only heard 3 - 5 so I won't vote.

I don't sense that much depth in his works, apart from the excellent _Hebrides Overture_. He's a good composer I really got into when I was starting out in classical 20 years ago, but now I have moved on greatly. That said, I do own the above works & the _Midsummer Night's Dream_, which contains some of the best incidental music ever written. So I have pretty mixed feelings about Mendelssohn, as you might have guessed, but I do like to listen to him if I want to relax & not be challenged too much...


----------



## david johnson

#4 is my favorite.

dj


----------



## Mirror Image

Andre said:


> I've only heard 3 - 5 so I won't vote.
> 
> I don't sense that much depth in his works, apart from the excellent _Hebrides Overture_. He's a good composer I really got into when I was starting out in classical 20 years ago, but now I have moved on greatly. That said, I do own the above works & the _Midsummer Night's Dream_, which contains some of the best incidental music ever written. So I have pretty mixed feelings about Mendelssohn, as you might have guessed, but I do like to listen to him if I want to relax & not be challenged too much...


I've talked to classical fans who have been listening to Mendelssohn for 40 years. I don't think he's a composer that one gets tired of. His music is bright and sunny, but I don't fault him for composing music this way. Mendelssohn was a pretty happy man it seems. He really didn't feel the need to composer overly emotional bombastic music. His music reflects what kind of person he was. I do feel, however, that his music is very much conservative in the harmonies, but that aside, it's good music that all classical fans will return to no matter what.


----------



## BuddhaBandit

#5, easily. But the "Italian" and "Scottish" do have some great tunes.


----------



## bdelykleon

Mirror Image said:


> I've talked to classical fans who have been listening to Mendelssohn for 40 years. I don't think he's a composer that one gets tired of. His music is bright and sunny, but I don't fault him for composing music this way. Mendelssohn was a pretty happy man it seems. He really didn't feel the need to composer overly emotional bombastic music. His music reflects what kind of person he was. I do feel, however, that his music is very much conservative in the harmonies, but that aside, it's good music that all classical fans will return to no matter what.


Yes, Mendelssohn was an uncomplicated man, and had not much drama in life, and a generous and warm personality. His personality was more classical than romantic, and he could hide that he liked the older generation better, but that didn't hindered him to help fellow composers in need like Berlioz.

But the music he composed is superb, Brahms is quoted saying he would burn everything he did to compoese the Fingal's Cave.

BTW, i voted in the italian. The only symphony I don't hear often is the Second, a little too long.


----------



## Mirror Image

bdelykleon said:


> Yes, Mendelssohn was an uncomplicated man, and had not much drama in life, and a generous and warm personality. His personality was more classical than romantic, and he could hide that he liked the older generation better, but that didn't hindered him to help fellow composers in need like Berlioz.
> 
> But the music he composed is superb, Brahms is quoted saying he would burn everything he did to compoese the Fingal's Cave.
> 
> BTW, i voted in the italian. The only symphony I don't hear often is the Second, a little too long.


I certainly share your enthusiasm for Mendelssohn's music. I still love his concerti though, probably a lot more than the symphonies and the other work he did, but he was a solid composer. One of my favorites.


----------



## Conor71

No. 2, "Hymn of Praise" is an absolutely beautiful Symphony so my vote went there.


----------



## Mirror Image

C71 said:


> No. 2, "Hymn of Praise" is an absolutely beautiful Symphony so my vote went there.


"Hymn of Praise" is a such a beautiful piece, but I had to pick "Scottish" as it contains so many memorable tunes that linger in my mind for days.

The best performance of the "Scottish" that I have heard yet is Karajan and the BPO. So majestic and regal.


----------



## Sid James

Looks like the Italian is winning. Curiously enough, Mendelssohn was never satisfied with it, and it was not published until 1851, after his death...


----------



## Mirror Image

Andre said:


> Looks like the Italian is winning. Curiously enough, Mendelssohn was never satisfied with it, and it was not published until 1851, after his death...


It appears that way, but it's a good piece, not one that I return to that often, but it has it's merits.


----------



## Aramis

Andre said:


> Looks like the Italian is winning. Curiously enough, Mendelssohn was never satisfied with it, and it was not published until 1851, after his death...


Really? I remember reading one of his letters to his sister in which he mentions about it and... wait, I'll see if can find a quote.

<googling>

From wikipedia:



> In February he wrote from Rome to his sister Fanny
> 
> "The 'Italian' symphony is making great progress. It will be the jolliest piece I have ever done, especially the last movement. I have not found anything for the slow movement yet, and I think that I will save that for Naples."


----------



## Somnifer

It's got to be the Scottish for me. One of Mendelssohn's greatest works in my opinion... the man was a genius.


----------



## tahnak

BuddhaBandit said:


> #5, easily. But the "Italian" and "Scottish" do have some great tunes.


Yes ! It is the 'Reformation' # 5


----------



## Sorin Eushayson

My favourite is definitely the Lobgesang, but the question is: _"is it really a symphony???"_


----------



## Mirror Image

Sorin Eushayson said:


> My favourite is definitely the Lobgesang, but the question is: _"is it really a symphony???"_


Absolutely, it definitely is. It could be called a "choral symphony."


----------



## emiellucifuge

I really love the 4th, I listen to it a lot.

It has such a amazing melodies, especially the first movement.


----------



## nuimos

Hi
We had a lot of "favorite symphony by..." threads considering the late romantic symphonists like Bruckner. Since I really dislike them .
I am very happy to see this forum .
Keep posting to us daily.

Thank you .

nuimos.

[Link removed]


----------



## JAKE WYB

I suppose its a good thing for Mendlessohn symphonic cycle to see the votes are reasonably spread - I would say 1&2 are my least favourites - i find them dull mainly - but 

3 I always find a little lacking in dramatic contrasts and depth, but is of beautiful quality

4 is of course enjoyable and the finale I find a perfect way to round off this sympghony though it seeems a bit 'light' to hold its own against 5-

I think 5th is the greatest - has a glowing sense of inspiration and sincerity. not something I usually associate with Mendlessohn though thats probably my relative unfamiliarity for you


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Favorite is the "Scottish". Preferred interpretation is Maag's with the London Symphony on London/Decca, though Bernstein's with the New York Philharmonic is also very good.


----------



## Mal

Haydn67 said:


> Favorite is the "Scottish". Preferred interpretation is Maag's with the London Symphony on London/Decca, though Bernstein's with the New York Philharmonic is also very good.


I'll second this, Maag's interpretation is very moving, and I think he manage to give it dramatic contrasts and depth, while maintaining the beauty.


----------



## Art Rock

Scottish, ahead of Italian, for me. Least favourite is Lobgesang.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Mal said:


> I'll second this, Maag's interpretation is very moving, and I think he manage to give it dramatic contrasts and depth, while maintaining the beauty.


I agree in return Mal. The "Scottish" is a very atmospheric piece. Maag captures and enhances that feeling more than any other conductor I have heard. His presentation of the scherzo alone is pure magic. Incidentally, London's original lp release in the late 1950s contains what I also feel is the best account of the Hebrides Overture.


----------



## Mal

Haydn67 said:


> I agree in return Mal. The "Scottish" is a very atmospheric piece. Maag captures and enhances that feeling more than any other conductor I have heard. His presentation of the scherzo alone is pure magic. Incidentally, London's original lp release in the late 1950s contains what I also feel is the best account of the Hebrides Overture.


I heard it on a CD with the Midsummer Nights Dream incidental music, which is also magical.


----------



## ArtMusic

I enjoy the Scottish and the Italian.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Very tough choice. All are wonderful. I picked 3 today because of Mary Stewart, Queen of Scots, who was an inspiration for that symphony (and because Maria Stuarda is one of my favorite operas). 

But I like the Reformation symphony because I am Lutheran and it has the melody of Luther's great hymn, A Mighty Fortress, in the last movement.

Then the Hymn of Praise is also wonderful, though not exactly a symphony in the strict sense but for the first three movements of it.

Hey, no name for #1?


----------



## Animal the Drummer

The "Italian" for me all day long. I like all the others to a greater or lesser extent but for me they all have their less inspired moments/passages, whereas I can't recall a single one in the "Italian", whatever Mendelssohn himself thought of it.


----------



## Pugg

I love the No. 2, Lobgesang.


----------



## Merl

I voted for the Scottish but it was a close call between that and the Italian. As for a specific recording........


----------



## clara s

Romanticism for me

darkness, mysticism, immenseness, attraction,
spark, geniuses

No 3 Scottish with Bernstein, Maag, Klemperer, Harnoncourt and more


----------



## FDR

Hard not to go with the 4th Symphony. The 1st is really underrated though, it's really enjoyable.


----------



## hpowders

I don't care for any of the Mendelssohn symphonies. For me his best compositions are the two piano trios and the string quartets.

Nope. Not even the violin concerto.


----------



## Pugg

Not always such a lot of votes.


----------



## Scott in PA

I voted No. 5. I love how the flute solo begins the _Ein Feste Burg_ chorale at the start of the last movement. Mendelssohn goes against type here because one would more likely expect a brass choir, which does come later in the movement. I like the use of the Dresden Amen in the first movement. (Wagner used it in Parsifal.) An excellent HR Sinfonie broadcast programs both the Parsifal Prelude and the Mendelssohn Symphony together.


----------



## Varick

Had to go with the "Reformation." With the Italian and Scottish a close 2nd & 3rd respectively.

V


----------



## Heck148

#3 "Scottish" - wonderful piece. great tunes, love the scherzo - clarinet solo; 
#5 Reformation is good also...


----------



## Sonata

Conor71 said:


> No. 2, "Hymn of Praise" is an absolutely beautiful Symphony so my vote went there.


I love it too. I voted for Reformation, but Hymn of Praise is very close at its heels


----------



## Tchaikov6

Hymn of Praise. The melody always gets stuck in my head when I listen to it. It's certainly Mendelssohn's best and most adventurous work in my humble opinion.


----------



## Pugg

Tchaikov6 said:


> Hymn of Praise. The melody always gets stuck in my head when I listen to it. It's certainly Mendelssohn's best and most adventurous work in my humble opinion.


Nothing wrong with your opinion.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Mendelssohn disliked the Reformation.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Mendelssohn disliked the Reformation.


Yet he wrote a symphony commemorating the Reformation. How can that be?


----------



## BoggyB

(I came into this thread merely to vote Scottish, but in my tiredness I voted Italian by mistake. Woe!)


----------



## SixFootScowl

BoggyB said:


> (I came into this thread merely to vote Scottish, but in my tiredness I voted Italian by mistake. Woe!)


and a vote, once cast, is irretrievable. Sometimes I hesitate to vote because of that.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Florestan said:


> Yet he wrote a symphony commemorating the Reformation. How can that be?


He wrote the symphony but eventually came to dislike it.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Abraham Lincoln said:


> He wrote the symphony but eventually came to dislike it.


Yes. I looked it up. The critics were pretty hard on it and he either accepted their criticism outright or used it as a cover to ditch the symphony after realizing he did not want to add to religious/political disputes.


----------



## KenOC

I read once that Schumann wrote a review of the Italian Symphony, praising the accuracy with which it depicted the Italian countryside and the description of the orgy of the brigands in the last movement, and so forth. After the review was printed, somebody pointed out that he had actually heard the Scottish Symphony at that concert. Oh well…


----------



## Ralphus

I got to know the 4th first, and have a particular affection for Bruggen/Orc.18th Century (Phillips), but I also love 2 "Lobgesang". Perhaps oddly, it was an Ashkenazy/DSO (Decca) recording that did it for me. I have listened to 1 several times and enjoyed it. The famous "Scottish" and "Reformation" have never penetrated my force field of disinterest for some reason. Does anyone else feel that _really good_ complete cycles don't exist? I have Dohnanyi, which feels serviceable, and Abbado, which I think is really dull (and only keep for the much better performances of the overtures also contained therein).


----------



## Manxfeeder

Ralphus said:


> Abbado, which I think is really dull (and only keep for the much better performances of the overtures also contained therein).


Wow, I thought I was the only one who feels that way.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Cleared out wrong quote.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Ralphus said:


> Abbado, which I think is really dull (and only keep for the much better performances of the overtures also contained therein).


I feel the same, and never thought I was the only one to feel that way.


----------



## SixFootScowl

My first Mendelssohn symphony cycle was Abbado. But I much prefer my second cycle, Masur.


----------



## Pugg

Thank goodness for in variety of taste.


----------



## jim prideaux

Flor and Masur (plus individual recordings by Gardiner and Levine) are more than viable alternatives to the much lauded Abbado cycle........

there is also a great performance of the Italian symphony on YT-Paavo Jarvi and (if I remember rightly!) the Frankfurt RSO.....

(if I have included any of this in an earlier post [lease forgive the child like enthusiasm!)


----------



## Bettina

KenOC said:


> I read once that Schumann wrote a review of the Italian Symphony, praising the accuracy with which it depicted the Italian countryside and the description of the orgy of the brigands in the last movement, and so forth. After the review was printed, somebody pointed out that he had actually heard the Scottish Symphony at that concert. Oh well…


LOL! People sometimes hear what they expect to hear...


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> LOL! People sometimes hear what they expect to hear...


Yeah, as an aside: In a similar vein, Play La Mer or The Pines of Rome for 10 musical novices, not telling them the titles of the compositions and have them write their impressions of what the music is supposed to describe.

Trust me. There will be no "ocean, wind and waves" or "big majestic pine trees" on the list.

Then, play La Mer telling them it's "The Pines of Rome" and ask them if they hear "Pine trees described in the music". LOL!!

Sorry. My interest in Mendelssohn is in the violin concerto, 2 piano trios and 6 string quartets. None of the symphonies interests me.


----------



## pcnog11

tahnak said:


> Yes ! It is the 'Reformation' # 5


Absolutely! Great piece!


----------



## 13hm13

*Help me select the CD/album or cycle...*

Please help me select a good performance/recording [i.e., CD album] of the five symps. [with a concentration on 3-5]!

---There seems to be a loose consensus for the Abbado cycle (DG, LSO). (FWIW: Amazon reviews are high). Is this set the best?

---Karajan album for symphs 3/4 (DG; early 1970s) [from what I heard on the YouTube upload, I though these twos symphs. very well done by the HVK/BPO pairing]









---Symph. 5 (another DG--The Originals; 1961 recording), Maazel/BPO









What did I miss (Masur, etc.)?

Thx!!


----------



## Larkenfield

Von Dohnanyi and the Vienna Philharmonic did a warm, graceful and energetic set of all 5. 
I've always loved the _Italian_. https://www.amazon.com/Mendelssohn-Complete-Symphonies-Felix/dp/B003Y3MYWC/ref=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1523689761&sr=1-1&keywords=Christoph+von+Dohnanyi%2C+Mendelssohn


----------



## 13hm13

I went thru some of my old hard drives and found both HvK 3/4 and Maazel 5.
That Maazel is ... WOW!!

I did listen to HvK 5 on YouTube. Not a great performance and the recording is poor.

Was browsing thru local Public Library's online catalog. They had several Mend. symps., so I reserved some for pickup at my local branch. When they come in, I'll report on them accordingly.


----------



## Larkenfield

I wish more people would use their public libraries. They can be a treasure trove of titles.


----------



## Manxfeeder

13hm13 said:


> ---There seems to be a loose consensus for the Abbado cycle (DG, LSO). (FWIW: Amazon reviews are high). Is this set the best?


Lots of reviews praise it. Personally, I think you can do better, maybe even by culling your own cycle out of the best single recordings.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Larkenfield said:


> I wish more people would use their public libraries. They can be a treasure trove of titles.


And the CDs make great frisbees. At least the ones in Nashville look they have been used like that.


----------



## Manxfeeder

13hm13 said:


> I went thru some of my old hard drives and found both HvK 3/4 and Maazel 5.
> That Maazel is ... WOW!!


That is my favorite recording of the 5th.


----------



## KJ von NNJ

The 3rd with the 5th, 2nd, 4th and 1st in order. I like them all. Gotta love Felix.


----------



## 13hm13

Question about various *Kurt Masur *releases of Mendelssohn symps ... how many times did he record any symph. for LP/CD or broadcast?

I am aware of the following:

*1972 -- Symphs 1 through 5 -- Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra -- RCA/BMG*









*1990 -- Symphs 1 and 5 -- Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra -- Teldec*









*1988 -- Symphs 3 and 4 -- Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra -- Teldec*









*Also this collection from Warner Classics* (Amazon.de reveals it to be same as Teldec, late 1980's to early 1990's):


----------



## MusicSybarite

Scottish
Italian
in C minor (a rather energetic work)
Lobgesang
Reformation


----------



## SCSL

No. 4 ranks among my top ten symphonies.


----------



## AeolianStrains

Larkenfield said:


> I wish more people would use their public libraries. They can be a treasure trove of titles.


I agree! I just picked up two CDs today. The selection, even at one of the largest lending libraries in the US, is paltry, but it's more than nothing.


----------



## Beet131

I love Mendelssohn's 4th Symphony. it may not have the depth of Beethoven's or Brahms' symphonies, but it is always enjoyable listening. The "Reformation" and the "Scottish" are my next favorites.


----------



## DavidA

Love all of them but no 3 my favourite - try the version with Karajan and BPO


----------



## Harroth

No. 3 "Scottish" is my favorite - I don't listen to it often and every time I hear it I'm impressed mostly by the quality of the melodies and the overall mood of the piece. It's a really fine example of early Romanticism. I have the early Masur cycle, by the way, and for the price (less than $10 at Tower Records, r.i.p.) it's one of the best purchases I ever made.


----------



## Ned Low

The 4th is my favourite. It's PERFECT. So good that the conductor performing it cannot screw up this magical piece even if he wants to intentionally! I have listened to some recordings and all are great, even Bernstein's which i don't like. His Mendelssohn is too slow, especially his 3rd. Karajan, Gardiner, Maazel all great with this symphony.


----------



## brucknerian1874

5 by Maazel, Karajan or Fey


----------



## ORigel

I prefer the Reformation Symphony for its first movement. I like the recording by Bruggen.


----------



## flamencosketches

Reformation, specifically the Maazel/Berlin recording. So good.


----------



## Musicaterina

I like most the "Italian" and of that symphony most the first movement.


----------



## ORigel

I love the Reformation Symphony for the first movement.


----------



## Gothos

The 4th "Italian'is always a good pick me up.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Symphony Number 1


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

For quite some time I preferred the "Scottish", until about a year ago, when I started hearing it in darker tones (except for the second movement Vivace non troppo) than I had before relative to the lighter, more charming "Italian". The latter now occupies favored position for me among the Mendelssohn Symphonies. In no special order, I like Szell/Cleveland, Munch/Boston and the superb, mono Van Beinum/Amsterdam (Royal) Concertgebouw.


----------



## Merl

Merl said:


> I voted for the Scottish but it was a close call between that and the Italian. As for a specific recording........


5 years later and I've changed mind and I'm back to preferring the Italian. Lol


----------



## Kreisler jr

I have a fondness the the "Reformation" that the composer apparently disowned, so it was published only posthumously, and I can understand that it seems a bit of a strange mix with the chorales from the outer movements not fitting with the lighter short inner movements. but I think the Scottish is overall the most consistent and best. (It might suffer a bit from not being as brilliant as the Hebrides ouverture.)
The Italian's outer movement are utterly brilliant but I don't care so much for the two other ones, especially the menuet seems not to fit the "Italian" mood.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Despite my current preference for the "Italian", I will probably always keep a firm hold on my long standing favorite interpretation of the 1960 Maag/London Symphony "Scottish". I've never heard a performance that topped it.


----------



## Hydrarchos

I adore _Lobgesang_, but it's obviously not a symphony (and neither did Mendelssohn consider it one; he described it as a _Sinfoniekantate_, which is ambiguous at best). From what I read it was inserted into his symphonic oeuvre later because the "no. 2" slot was still up for grabs after the composer's death. The numbering of the symphonies is a bit of nightmare, too (chronologically: 1, 5, 4, 3). Then there's the _Unvollendete _C major from 1846 (completion by Gerd Prengel here: part 1, 2), and even then we haven't counted either of the thirteen string symphonies, some of whose rival (No. 8, 9) or exceed (No. 11) the "regular" ones in length.

My favorite is probably the final one he finished, the A minor "Scottish". No. 3 (traditional), 4 (chronological, 2nd excluded) or 17 (chronological, string symphonies included), depending on how you count.


----------



## gprengel

For me it is #3 and #5 which I both adore to the uttermost.

It may interest you here in this thread that in 1845 Mendelssohn started to write a 6th symphony in C-Major with the first 2 minutes completed in score and further sketches for movement 1 and 2. Based on these and 2 orchestrated string quartet movements I wrote a complete symphony which you might listen to: 



 (see there for more informations)


----------



## Olias

I really enjoy this entire cycle, and it's usually under $25.


----------



## Xisten267

Mendelssohn's last two complete symphonies, the _Lobgesang_ and the _Scottish_, are my current favorites. I voted for the latter this time.



Hydrarchos said:


> I adore _Lobgesang_, but it's obviously not a symphony (and neither did Mendelssohn consider it one; he described it as a _Sinfoniekantate_, which is ambiguous at best).


It seems that the term "Sinfoniekantate" means to the German speakers what the term "Choral symphony" means to the English speakers.


----------



## Rogerx

I like them all but as always if I must choose, .......No. 2, Lobgesang


----------

